# Anyone own rabbits?



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My SO is going through a rough time. He's doing the whole therapy thing, and it's going great. But we went into a pet store a few weeks ago that had a lionhead rabbit. He FELL IN LOVE with it. He makes us go back every few days to check on "Jerry". I told him that this is the happiest I've seen him in a while. And he's moving into an apartment that allows pets soon, so he should consider making "Jerry" actually Jerry the pet bunbun. 
His parents were iffy, he lives close by and goes home a lot, and his dad is allergic. But apparently they said if it will make him happy, he should do it.
Now we're starting the research phase. He owned a rabbit when he was younger, but never really took care of it, his parents did.
I joined rabbitsonline.net
Are there any other info pages or forums anyone knows of?


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't know of any other rabbit forums, but I do have 2 rabbits myself, and having them in an apartment is more work than you might think so just make sure he's ready for it. Rabbits poo a LOT, so the litter boxes have to be changed daily, and the cage has to be cleaned about once a week. I also put a couple drops of apple cider vinegar in their water to keep the urine from smelling so strong.

That being said, they are so worth it! They have big personalities and adorable "happy flips," and are very sweet and quiet companions.


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

Rabbits are great pets! I have three currently, two females and a male that is technically my sisters. Theyre all related, with the same parents, but Jeszamine is the oldest at 3 years old. Pipkin and Elliot are both under a year. Im actually getting rid of Pipkin because she was aggressive toward Jeszamine. They have awesome personalities though! Jeszamine is sweet and cuddly and gives kisses and she loves playing in the water, while Pipkin is kind of more explorative and curious, but also aggressive with other rabbits. Elliot is super sweet and loves to be pet but not picked up, he loves bananas (Jeszamine does too) but he nibbles a lot. Theyre all different and its so exciting! If Elliot was fixed, I bet he would love to play!

Theyre all Rexes, Elliot looks like a chocolate bunny, Jeszamine is white and chocolate, and Pipkin is a solid black.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm about to hop on the rabbit train as well!!  Has there been any problems with owning rats and rabbits? I don't plan on letting them have any contact, at all. But is there anything you need to watch out for?


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

LittleJaws said:


> I'm about to hop on the rabbit train as well!!  Has there been any problems with owning rats and rabbits? I don't plan on letting them have any contact, at all. But is there anything you need to watch out for?


Actually no! I had no problem when I was younger with playing with both my rabbits and my rats at the same time. Rabbits arent devastatingly territorial, and the rats werent very interested. I havent a clue with my new rabbits as Ill be getting my rats on March 3rd. But from pat experiences, no I had no problem with the two


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

We got out bun, and he's the most cuddly guy ever. He's already litter trained himself basically.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Awww he is adorable! I haven't had rabbits in years. I had one when I first lived with the wife, but she was extremely allergic an had to find the girl a new home. They do make fun and interesting pets. Be prepared to clean a lot more as everyone else said. Lots of poop and tons of hair everywhere.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

What a cutie!

rabbitsonline is a great forum! Lots of good info on there. Imbium and JBun are two regulars with lots of good input. 

I've also been a member there for awhile. 

As for info pages you asked about, try here:
http://rabbitsindoors.weebly.com/


----------

